# Μ.Γ. = γραμμικό μέτρο = linear metre



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

Από περιγραφή ακινήτου:

"Το ακίνητο αυτό συνορεύει νότια με τεθλασμένη πλευρά διαγράμματος α,β,γ,δ συνολικού *μήκους **μ.γ.* 210,10..." 

To "μ.γ." αναφέρεται σε μέτρα γεωγραφικά; Και στα αγγλικά πώς μεταφράζεται;


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

Μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις ολόκληρη την πρόταση μετά τα αποσιωπητικά;


----------



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Μήπως μπορείς να δώσεις ολόκληρη την πρόταση μετά τα αποσιωπητικά;



"Το ακίνητο αυτό συνορεύει νότια με τεθλασμένη πλευρά διαγράμματος α,β,γ,δ συνολικού μήκους μ.γ. 210,10 με ζώνη παραλίας αιγιαλού, ανατολικά με πλευρές διαγράμματος ε,ζ,η *μ.γ.* 196,10" και συνεχίζει έτσι για την κάθε πλευρά. Δεν προκύπτει κάτι άλλο από το συγκείμενο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

Γεωγραφικά μέτρα δεν υπάρχουν. Σκέφτηκα γαλλικά μέτρα, αλλά από πού κι ως πού στην εποχή μας; Μήπως είναι κάτι εντελώς άλλο;


----------



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

drsiebenmal said:


> Γεωγραφικά μέτρα δεν υπάρχουν. Σκέφτηκα γαλλικά μέτρα, αλλά από πού κι ως πού στην εποχή μας; Μήπως είναι κάτι εντελώς άλλο;



Ναι, δεν υπάρχουν. Εκτός αν είναι "μήκος γεωγραφικό"


----------



## Alexandra (May 23, 2015)

Όπου και να έψαξα παρόμοιες διατυπώσεις, τέτοιο "μ.γ." δεν υπήρχε. Και αν ήταν "γαλλικά μέτρα" θα ήταν γ.μ., όχι μ.γ. Αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τα "γαλλικά μέτρα". Τι είναι;

Ούτε έχει νόημα η έννοια "μήκος γεωγραφικό".

Μήπως είναι πιο απλό να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο τον συμβολαιογράφο να τον ρωτήσεις τι εννοεί; Ή είναι πολύ παλιό το συμβόλαιο;


----------



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

Alexandra said:


> Όπου και να έψαξα παρόμοιες διατυπώσεις, τέτοιο "μ.γ." δεν υπήρχε. Και αν ήταν "γαλλικά μέτρα" θα ήταν γ.μ., όχι μ.γ. Αλλά δεν έχω ακούσει ποτέ τα "γαλλικά μέτρα". Τι είναι;
> 
> Ούτε έχει νόημα η έννοια "μήκος γεωγραφικό".
> 
> Μήπως είναι πιο απλό να πάρεις ένα τηλέφωνο τον συμβολαιογράφο να τον ρωτήσεις τι εννοεί; Ή είναι πολύ παλιό το συμβόλαιο;



Δυστυχώς, πρέπει να λυθεί άμεσα το μυστήριο... Πάντως το "μ" πρέπει να είναι μέτρα.


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

μ.γ. = μέτρων γραμμικών


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

Τωόντι, υπάρχουν πολλά και καλά ευρήματα για «γραμμικό μέτρο» (και απόδοση linear meter/metre) αλλά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πού διαφέρει από το απλό μέτρο. Ίσως είναι κάτι σαν το «τρέχον μέτρο»;

Ένα ωραίο συμβολαιογραφικό εδώ: http://gak.ser.sch.gr/ArchCol/symbol.htm


----------



## Zazula (May 23, 2015)

Πάντως το τι σημαίνει «μ.γ.» απαντήθηκε. :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 23, 2015)

Ω, ναι! :up:


----------



## gilia (May 23, 2015)

Ευχαριστώ!!!


----------



## nickel (May 24, 2015)

Όπως υπάρχουν τετραγωνικά και κυβικά μέτρα, για να μην είναι μόνο του το μέτρο μήκους μπορούμε να το λέμε γραμμικό μέτρο!


----------

